# 2006 Huron Hawg Fest - Attendance RVSP Here!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Please reply to this thread with the number of guests that will be attending the 2006 Huron Hawg Fest Pig Roast Party.

1. ShakeDown & 10 guests
2. chuston & guest
3. DaleM
4. Lewis and Liz
5. Misfit & Wife
6. Dixie Chicken & 2 guests
7. Krustydawg & 5 guests
8. Rattletraprex & Wave Warrior
9. eyecrazy & 2 guests
10. BuckeyeRon & 2 guests
11. Got One & 3 guests
12. Hetfieldinn & 3 guests
13. Captnroger
14. Bushleaguer & 2 guests
15. Hook N Book & 4 guests
16. Sowbelly
17. WalleyeGuy & 1 guest
18. Pipeliner & 1 guest
19. Sparky724 & 1 guest
20. Freyedknot
21. EZbite & 4 guests
22. hookeyplayer & 10 guests
23. Big Daddy and 6 guests
24. kmb411
25. RockinRono & Guest
26. EE, Ying & Guest
27. Orlando & Guest
28. Pond Scum & Guest
29. SwollenGoat & 4 guests
30. Stoshu
31. FreeByrdSteve & Guest
32. Fishinfool6369 & 2 guests
33. Dazed and Confused & 3 guests
34. Ruminator and Mrs. Ruminator
35. Lundy
36. Captain Kevin & 2 guests
37. Tubuzz2 & guest
38. Weaver & guest
39. crappielooker


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

mr.&mrs. misfit will be there,possibly more.will verify the "more" asap.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Dixie Chicken with two fishing buddies! Total of 3. Is big Daddy making breakfast again this year?
DC


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Krustydawg + 5 = 6


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll be there,not sure if we'll be in the fishing tourney but we will be staying at the Plantation.Can't wait!


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

eyecrazy + 2


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I will be bringing at least one if not two with me = 3.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Got One + 3 -> 4 total


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Me plus three others. Staying at the Plantation.


----------



## Bushleaguer (Aug 7, 2006)

Bushleaguer + 2 = 3 total


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Count me in + 4...5 total.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ill be flyin solo, least for now.


Rodney, You bringin that cat Fire Marshall Bill this year? If so I'll be bring the hip boots .   

Sowbelly


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Myself and missyJ will be there.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Georgeann and I are Planning on being there.. Thanks!!!  Stan


----------



## Sparky724 (Aug 18, 2006)

1st timer -- myself and my partner, brother Jim... do I have to bring anything ???? As in a dish?? Cash?? (((ho ho ho -- cash -- ALWAYS works!!!) Let me know!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

First of all Sparky. welcome to the site. Next:
WE ask for donation for the meal we will serve. We will also be having several raffles for some really nice items, during the evening events, So yes, bring cash  We will also be selling Hawg fest items as well as sevaral different OGF items. Please introduce yourself when you get there. See you up there.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i will attend .pleez put me down.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

3 fishing tourney & 5 eating PIG... see ya soon  EZbite


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

add me...have res at plantation fri & sat...(with co capt-navigator-net man rattletraprex   )...


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

hey i was just wondering what items will you be in the raffle


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We'll be raffling off 5 Lake Erie Charter trips (you do NOT need to be present to win, and can register here)

- and -

Lures, line, GPS chips, boat care products, drift socks, tackle boxes, vacation rentals, and tons of other gear! (You do need to be present to win these)


----------



## hookeyplayer (Aug 25, 2006)

undefined


ShakeDown said:


> Please reply to this thread with the number of guests that will be attending the 2006 Huron Hawg Fest Pig Roast Party.
> 
> 1. ShakeDown & 10 guests
> 2. chuston & guest
> ...


22.hookeyplayer & 10 guest


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'll be there Saturday, got a room at the Plantation!


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

EE, Ying6 & a buddy (Jim) will be attending (total of 3)


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I 'm not fishing the tourny but would like to join you if it's OK. Will be there fishing Sept 16 thru Sept 24 staying at the Plantation, 2 people


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Absolutely Orlando!

You don't need to fish the tourney to join us.

See you there, but then I see you up there a lot anyway.


----------



## Pond Scum (Jul 7, 2004)

Pond Scum and one guest will be attending.


----------



## uncledanny (Aug 6, 2006)

I will be there . made rev at plantion camp site for fri sat &sun plan on going on pearch trip. will pearch trip be leaving from huron or down town port clinton? if so how far is it to port clinton how long will it take Will bring snaks and help out in setting up as not fishing sat so count on 1 more uncledanny [email protected]


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

SwollenGoat + 4 guests


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks danny, we'll find some place to have you jump in for sure. We can always use a little help.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Stoshu will pop in to say hi ! ! !!!


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Count me in for 2 people at the party.
Steve


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

Coming up the day of the tournament, hoping to fish the tournament(waves permitting) and then the party afterwards.

will be me + 2 quests


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Finally confirmed a dock so count me & 3.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Captain Kevin plus 2. Can't wait.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

Sign up today put me in for two.


----------



## Habitual Eyer (May 22, 2006)

I'll be there with one other. Reservations at Plantation. Plan to prefish Thurs/Fri.
Boat 43, "The Habitual Eyer"


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We'll see you all there Thursday, or Friday. Looks to be the biggest tournament yet.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

looks like i'll be heading up to join you fellers..  
look out!!!..


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> looks like i'll be heading up to join you fellers..
> look out!!!..


lord have mercy  gotcha added dooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to have you join us AK.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

#23 is kmb411. Add one guest for the Fest.

See y'all on Saturday!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Good deal, should be a blast. See you up there saturday.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I will have 2 more people with me Saturday guys.
It will be myself, wife and 2 friends.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

My wife and kids can't go... Soccer games all around... Oh well..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Boy I see that means we have to have someone watch out for you now or is that Just watch you!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

DaleM said:


> Boy I see that means we have to have someone watch out for you now or is that Just watch you!!


So much for "Normal"


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Rodney, you know us, and there is no "Normal" in this group! Now there is no excuse fpr him not go across the street with us is there? Besides I'll tell him you invited him


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Steelhauler + 1 guest (maybe)


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't know if either of my partners replied or not. Will be 3 of us. Fat Cat, Myself and one other.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Bob, see you there.


----------



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

Walleye60 and walleye950 will be there.


----------

